# Free Scarf Pattern-Definitely Diagonal Scarf



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-I found this pattern on the Allfree knitting site today. I thought it was really pretty. Denise http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/09/free-pattern-definitely-diagonal-scarf.html


----------



## cnhjaa (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like it would be fun to make. Thanks


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

This looks like something right up my alley! Too bad I don't have enough time to make it for Christmas.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this great blog. Some cute, quick(hopefully) gift ideas. Cute slipper patterns, too!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Have made a few if these. It does knit up quickly.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I've got this one on my needles right now. Take a look at her other patterns. Most are very nice quick knits.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Katsch-Thanks for the info! That makes it even better. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Busy girl-Haven't had a chance to look at what else she has but I'll make the time. Thanks. Denise


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I like that. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful scarf/shawl, so I've saved the pattern for a future project, maybe in early spring. I'm tending to consentrate on warm wintery knitting for they'll make nice Christmas gifts.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've made this and really like it. Will mske it again.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The designer has 6 or 7 beautiful triangular scarves now. She posted the first 3 here on KP. They are all listed on Ravelry.
You can view all of her lovely scarves here: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/kris-basta---kriskrafter-llc
The patterns are all on her blog, but I love the way Ravelry shows the scarf photos and listings.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I have made this scarf and love how it turned out.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I love this. It has definite possibilities!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice pattern.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I've done one of her scarfs called Madison. It was a very well written pattern and I like the look of this one too. She is on ravelry and has a few other scarfs that look like they would be a fun knit.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> The designer has 6 or 7 beautiful triangular scarves now. She posted the first 3 here on KP. They are all listed on Ravelry.
> You can view all of her lovely scarves here: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/kris-basta---kriskrafter-llc
> The patterns are all on her blog, but I love the way Ravelry shows the scarf photos and listings.


thanks for the link I was about to give up!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

nice looking pattern thx for the link


----------



## JOhio (Aug 9, 2013)

I just finished this scarf for my son's girlfriend. Here's a photo of it blocking along with 1 Easy Elegance Mitt made from the same yarn (Malabrigo Rios in Ravelry Red).


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

That is really pretty. Thank you


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

That is really pretty. Thank you


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

JOhio-Really beautiful! Denise


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, that IS pretty.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

There a a couple of really nice scarves on the site. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What do we do after the first triangle? Do we cast off? It is not clear. Are the triangles sewn together at the end!?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> This looks like something right up my alley! Too bad I don't have enough time to make it for Christmas.


Her patterns knit up very quickly with beautiful results. I've made quite a few of them


----------

